# Looking for a good autobiography



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

I love my footy, I'm going away in a few weeks and I'm looking for recommendations on a really good autobiography. I read Zlatan's last year which is an entertaining read. I've heard Keith Gillespie's is a cracker. Can anyone recommend any others?


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Anything by arry is good


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

funkydunk said:


> Anything by arry is good


I bet he dedicates a whole chapter to Bobby Zamora


----------

